# half a year



## arowaka

Shalom!

With the help of Google I translated "*The Jewish community in 1904 decided to build a new synagogue on the site of the ancient synagogue in the Folkingestraat.  Already half a year later, the Chief Rabbi Eliezer placed the first cornerstone" *and I got* בשנת 1904 החליטה הקהילה היהודית להקים בית כנסת חדש באתר של העתיקה בפולקינגסטראט. שנה וחצי לאחר מכן הניח הרב הראשי אליעזר נמצא באבן הראשונה

*Is the Hebrew translation correct? To me *שנה וחצי* seems to imply "a year and a half" rather than "half a year". Would חצי שנה be the correct way of expressing 'half a year'?


----------



## LXNDR

Shalom u-vrakha

The translation is off in two other places as well, but as far as half a year is concerned, you're correct


----------



## Drink

Don't use Google Translate for translations.


----------



## arowaka

LXNDR said:


> Shalom u-vrakha
> 
> The translation is off in two other places as well, but as far as half a year is concerned, you're correct


Thanks for your input. How would you rephrase it?
While davening _Adon Olam_ (at the part אחרי ככלות הכל) I realized that perhaps it should be אחרי חצי שנה instead of חצי שנה לאחר.


----------



## arowaka

Drink said:


> Don't use Google Translate for translations.


True, however, my experience is that Google Translate is rather accurate when you translate intra group; i.e. from Spanish to Portuguese.


----------



## Graciela J

Curious. I pasted arowaka's sentence in Google Translate and I got:

הקהילה היהודית בשנת 1904 החליטה להקים בית כנסת חדש באתר בית הכנסת העתיק ברחוב פולקינגסטריט. כבר כעבור חצי שנה הניח הרב הראשי אליעזר את אבן הפינה הראשונה


----------



## Drink

arowaka said:


> I realized that perhaps it should be אחרי חצי שנה instead of חצי שנה לאחר.



It's לאחר מכן, not just לאחר.

It could be either. You can say אחרי חצי שנה or חצי שנה לאחר מכן.


----------



## LXNDR

arowaka said:


> Thanks for your input. How would you rephrase it?
> While davening _Adon Olam_ (at the part אחרי ככלות הכל) I realized that perhaps it should be אחרי חצי שנה instead of חצי שנה לאחר.



*חצי שנה לאחר מכן* or  *noun + חצי שנה לאחר* are literary phrasings, the spoken ones are *אחרי חצי שנה* or *noun + חצי שנה אחרי *



Graciela J said:


> Curious. I pasted arowaka's sentence in Google Translate and I got:
> 
> הקהילה היהודית בשנת 1904 החליטה להקים בית כנסת חדש באתר בית הכנסת העתיק ברחוב פולקינגסטריט. כבר כעבור חצי שנה הניח הרב הראשי אליעזר את אבן הפינה הראשונה



same here


----------



## arowaka

Graciela J said:


> Curious. I pasted arowaka's sentence in Google Translate and I got:
> 
> הקהילה היהודית בשנת 1904 החליטה להקים בית כנסת חדש באתר בית הכנסת העתיק ברחוב פולקינגסטריט. כבר כעבור חצי שנה הניח הרב הראשי אליעזר את אבן הפינה הראשונה


I forgot to mention that I translated it using the French version (it's adapted on the English version, but corrected by native French speaker). 
Is this translation correct? It looks (much) better than what I posted initially.


----------



## LXNDR

Yes, this translation is accurate


----------



## arowaka

LXNDR said:


> Yes, this translation is accurate


Many thanks!


----------

